# Denon 3313 4K/Ultra HD Passthrough???



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have been looking at the recievers on the market and I see most of them say upconvert to 4K output. One of the Onkyo even specifically states it will not do 4K pass through (4K from a device passed through reciever to display).

Anyone know if the Denon 3313 does pass through or just upconvert?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I did not see anything but upconvert on the spec sheet. Here's a link to the owner's manual:

http://usa.denon.com/us/product/pag...nna)&catalog=denonna_us&pid=avr3313ci(denonna)

Hmmm, link is not working. Try here and navigate to the 3313, then Downloads and Manuals:

http://usa.denon.com/us/product/pag...catid=avreceivers(denonna)&catalog=denonna_us

If it is not specifically stated, I would assume no 4K pass thru.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

It appears that according to the manual 4k pass through and 4K upscale will work on the 3313.

*Supports HDMI (3D, ARC, Deep Color, “x.v.Color”,
Auto Lip Sync, 4K) and HDMI control function
(vpage 8)*
In addition to HDMI 3D and ARC (Audio Return Channel) functions,
this unit supports the video pass-through function, which outputs
video to TV without changing the video quality when video signals
of 4K (3840×2160 pixels) are input, and the GUI overlay function,
which overlays the menu screen (GUI) on the 4K video screen.

*Digital video processor up-scales analog video
signals (SD resolution) to 4K
*

This unit is equipped with the 4K video upscaling function, which
allows for outputting analogue or SD (standard video quality) video
to HDMI at 4K (3840 × 2160 pixels). This enables the unit and a TV
connected with a single HDMI cable and any video source to be
reproduced precisely with HD level of quality.

Thanks Hjones for pointing out the manual.

Now the only thing is to see if i can find a Denon 4520 for a price I can afford so as to have the additional functions of Audyssey XT32 and SUB EQ.....currently the best i see is around $1800.


or just go with the Denon 3313 which i can get a deal through a friend for $800 new. Which would save me $1000.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

the new HK 3700 will do (does) passthrough and scaling


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While glad that some of my components are 4K Compatible, I am guessing it will be many years before there is much if any 4K source material. There are still an unbelievably number of Comcastic cable channels that are not offered where I live at least.
Cheers,
J


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> While glad that some of my components are 4K Compatible, I am guessing it will be many years before there is much if any 4K source material. There are still an unbelievably number of Comcastic cable channels that are not offered where I live at least.
> Cheers,
> J


I'd be interested to see what difference 4K upscale makes in the meantime....


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

phillihp23 said:


> I'd be interested to see what difference 4K upscale makes in the meantime....


I would guess it will be about the same as upsampling a DVD to 1080p which matters little in most cases.


----------

